# Ongoing Problems with 2004 Beetle Convertible



## ankramer (Jul 7, 2005)

My wife and I have owned three VWs - two Passats that we've been completely happy with and, mostly recently, a 2004 Beetle Turbo Convertible. I've owned the Beetle for 10 months and it has about 4k mi on it. I bought it because I've always enjoyed driving a convertible but I wanted something with a better safety record and a more user-friendly backseat. Unfortunately, the Beetle has been a major disappointment in terms of design and reliability. It has been in the shop more than ten days for repeated problems with the automatic roof. In particular, the hydraulic switches controlling "flaps" that open and close as the roof goes up and down have failed twice. Although the flaps themselves are superfluous, if you try to drive with them stuck in the "up" position, the car beeps constantly. On top of that, everytime they replace these switches, they seem to have trouble putting everything back in working order, requiring additional visits to recalibrate window regulators, readjust weatherproofing, etc. To add further insult to injury, since the flap problems are often intermittent, I've had several occassions where they called and told me that the car was fixed, only to discover when I arrived to pick it up that they actually hadn't fixed anything. I know that in the 2005 version, VW did away with the problematic flaps. Although I am nearing lemon law-eligibility with the car at this point, I've received very little help from VWofA. Of course, I am asking them to buy back the car, but any real gesture of good will would be a start. Is there anyone out there who has had similar problems with a 2004 Beetle convertible? Is there any real solution for the flap problems or do I have years of this to look forward to? Any suggestions as to who I can talk to in order to get some real help with this?


----------



## ttocsffej (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Problems with 2004 Beetle Convertible (ankramer)*

I know this has been a recurring problem for a lot of owners. Model year 2005 does not have the "flaps" as you noted--I think removing them was VW's cheap "fix" to "solve" the problem.








While I think the "flaps" do look better than the holes left uncovered on mine, getting rid of these might solve the trouble. I am not sure what would have to be done wiring-wise to bypass the microswitches for them. If that would suit you as a solution, have you asked about this possibility at the dealership? 
I had an issue @ 2,500 miles with one of the microswitches on the right hydraulic arm not "locking down" the top. It would also not raise as a result. Following that replacement everthing else has been fine (now at 5K miles.)
It seems like a lot of the top fitting and mechanism installation must be done by hand and as a result, there are more problems than one would expect.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Ongoing Problems with 2004 Beetle Convertible (ankramer)*

The problem isn't the flaps, they're just a symptom of the real problem. There's a switch somewhere that's not telling the car that the roof is all the way down, that's why the flaps remain up. Because of that switch, the car assumes you haven't finished putting the roof down and will persistently beep at you as soon as you drive off.


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Ongoing Problems with 2004 Beetle Convertible (ankramer)*

*I know where that switch is...*
I had this same problem!!!! The first time I had the dealer replace the micro-switch. Two months later, guess what? Same thing. I was able to have it vag-com'ed and there was no error found.
Here is the fix:
With the top down place your pinky finger in the latch hole on the passenger side (atop the windshield).
You have to reach in pretty far, but you can feel a kind of metal lever.
Lift that lever with the tip of your pinky a few times and retry.
With the top down there is a tendency for dirt to accumulate and foul the lever.
I went one step further and used some electronics parts cleaner to better clean the mechanism.
The dealership "replacing" the micro-switch did nothing for me either!
Hope this helps and alleviates the


----------



## dexterthedog (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow!
I've got an '03 and mine refused to go "up" once. It was because the trunklid was not closed all the way. Even after I closed it - The top still wouldn't work until I shut the key off and turned it back on to reset the system.
Thanks for the info in this post, in case I ever have trouble with mine...


----------



## psufan (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (dexterthedog)*

We are having the same problem, I am actually on the phone now with VWoA. Doesn't seem like it will be very helpful though. I will try the at home fix suggested above, hopefully it works.


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

The problem seemed to happen every few months. Now I just make sure I take a few minutes and check it. No problems since. The tech who Vag'd the car wasn't familiar with the convertibles so he was at a loss. The reason it never showed up on the Vag is because it was a malfunction and not a failure. Hope you get it going.


----------



## ankramer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (SB_Beetle)*

ty --


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

Did it work? I just had to do it again today


----------



## ankramer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (SB_Beetle)*

I didn't try --might void my warranty


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

What might void your warranty?


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: (ankramer)*

I'm glad I was able to enlighten some with the post who will actually use it. From other posts I've read it sounds like you need a little cheese to go with your whine.


----------



## ankramer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (SB_Beetle)*

uh I just expect things I pay for to work. If this was a 60's jag I'd be willing to insert my pinky deeply and buy spray etc. Nah it has more unscheduled services than months I've owned it. The correct food is not cheese it is lemon. I do appreciate the advice.


_Modified by ankramer at 8:01 PM 7-18-2005_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (ankramer)*

LOSER


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

Do you really need a million threads?


----------



## Ray30 (Dec 17, 2020)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> *Re: Ongoing Problems with 2004 Beetle Convertible (ankramer)*
> 
> The problem isn't the flaps, they're just a symptom of the real problem. There's a switch somewhere that's not telling the car that the roof is all the way down, that's why the flaps remain up. Because of that switch, the car assumes you haven't finished putting the roof down and will persistently beep at you as soon as you drive off.


I have an 04 beetle with the same problems 
I oil the parts when the roof is down . Window regulator now broken, a common problem. 03 and 04 were the worst years for the beetle


----------

